# Trucks For A 28krs



## DaveInSidney (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi!

We're newbies who have decided on a 2008 28KRS that we will be ordering in the next week or so. We are living in Canada and due to both the *extreme* price differential here compared to the States and some personal issues, we are going to have it shipped here. As we currently don't have a truck we're looking around and would appreciate any advice or opinions on what trucks to look at and which ones to avoid from others who have the 28KRS. I'm hoping to find something used in the 1995-2004 range, so all the better if you have had success (or failure) with something of that vintage.

TIA,
Dave


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. Good to have you here, and hopefully you can pick up as much knowledge as you need, and provide us with some of your own. Nice choice for a trailer, and the one advice that I will provide as far as a truck is concerned is to get at least a 3/4 ton. This trailer may be a bit big for 1/2 ton, but a 3/4 will handle it fine. And of course try and get one with the full trailer towing package. This will include the wiring harness, tranny cooler and hitch. Get a good WDH (Equalizer is a good one)with a dual cam sway control to keep that trailer straight and true. And I will recommend a Tekonsha Prodigy for a brake control. Please do not get a cheap brake controller as it will just be a PITB fiddling and adjusting. Prodigy:set it and forget it. I know I said I would recommend one thing, but there is 3. Again, welcome and enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I agree with Bob in that you should definately consider a 3/4T or a 1T. Because you are getting a Roo, the garage will end up storing most of your load and that will put a higher weight on the tongue of the trailer which will diminish your truck's payload quickly. I've heard that the tongue weights of the Roos that have motorcycles in the front easily exceed 1000# tongue weights.

I also concur that a Tekonsha Prodigy (or the new P3) is a great choice as well as a Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual-cam for the WD hitch.

Good luck with your new Roo. In hind sight, this is the TT that I_ SHOULD _have purchased.


----------



## motodaddy (May 31, 2008)

I just bought the 28 krs in April as well, I had a 96 1500 Suburban but decided it was too much trailer for it and have upgraded to a 01 yukon xl 2500 (with a prodigy and wd hitch), I bought the trailer to use it and it wasn't worth the worry about safety and pushing the envelope with the 1500... and the 5.7 L in the 96 "could" actually tow the trailer fairly well, but it's just too much weight for it. 
My 2cents.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi and Welcome DaveInSydney









I would also recommend at least a 3/4 ton for the 28krs.
A note of advice, stay away from a 1997 3/4 ton Suburban like the plague...been there, done that!
We now tow our 28krs with the Dodge 1 ton truck you see below.

Congrats on your decision to go with the Roo...You are going to love it, I promise!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x5 on the 3/4 or 1 ton advice









You should be able to find a good deal with fuel prices the way they are.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> x5 on the 3/4 or 1 ton advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...










X 6


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

X7, definitely start with the 3/4 you won't regret it.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

nynethead said:


> X7, definitely start with the 3/4 you won't regret it.


If you can't beat them .... may as well join them ....

or just to be a pain in the butt, you could go with a one ton!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Not to pile on but, X9 on the 3/4 ton. At least your asking before you possibly get into a bad situation. We didn't find this website until after we purchased our 27rsds and towed w/ a 1/2 ton the first season. Second season 3/4 ton, no worries at all. Congrats on the new Outback.

Brad


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah, if only I had found this site first... Alas, we purchased a 1/2 ton Yukon XL and I've regretted trying to pull the trailer with it. Short trips around town aren't that bad, but longer trips will wear you out.

X 10 on the 3/4 ton. I'm in the process of looking for a good one myself right now. I believe I've found one, but I still have to justify the cost to DW.

Have fun!


----------



## DaveInSidney (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, it seems unanimous that we'll be looking for a 3/4 ton.

I had actually expected a lot of comments on tow weights, gross vehicle weights, tongue weights, etc. but as no one has commented in those directions, am I safe in assuming that as long as it's a 3/4 ton that's set up for towing I don't have to gather all the data and do further calculations?

Much thanx for all the friendly advice and the welcome. I hope to be able to respond likewise once I'm no longer a newbie.

Dave


----------



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

Justman said:


> Ah, if only I had found this site first... Alas, we purchased a 1/2 ton Yukon XL and I've regretted trying to pull the trailer with it. Short trips around town aren't that bad, but longer trips will wear you out.
> 
> X 10 on the 3/4 ton. I'm in the process of looking for a good one myself right now. I believe I've found one, but I still have to justify the cost to DW.
> 
> Have fun!


I have a 2006 28 KRS and use a 2005 Nissan Titan with tow package to pull it, no problems at all. I have towed my camper well over 5,000 miles without any white knuckles. I am at the limit for the truck but it pulls fine and stops without any conserns as long as everything is set up properly. I do agree that a 3/4 ton would be better but a GOOD 1/2 ton works fine as long as it's set up right. By the way, I put an 2001 Harley (Dyna) in the garage. Appox. 675 lbs.
Bill


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DaveInSidney said:


> Well, it seems unanimous that we'll be looking for a 3/4 ton.
> 
> I had actually expected a lot of comments on tow weights, gross vehicle weights, tongue weights, etc. but as no one has commented in those directions, am I safe in assuming that as long as it's a 3/4 ton that's set up for towing I don't have to gather all the data and do further calculations?
> 
> ...


Dave, sorry for the quick answers. Maybe we're all just eager to go camping. Yes, you should check weights, but most any 3/4 ton should be able to handle the 28KRS. I think the key most of us were pointing to was that a 1/2 ton would likely be over the limit for that trailer, and the length makes it all the more difficult to handle. A 3/4 ton however usually has an extra 800-1000 lbs of payload which makes the calculations very easy.








Add in increased weight of the truck, the usually added wheelbase and some LT tires and it makes for a much more comfortable setup. You'll still need a good WDH setup (1200 lb bars if you're carrying a toy) and a good sway control. Most around here would recommend an Equal-I-zer or a Reese dual cam setup. If you are still feeling flush with cash after the truck, you can always spring for a Hensley or Propride (or just send me the money







). Good luck and post more questions. I promise we will answer with more thought.....


----------



## SteveThompson (Sep 16, 2007)

I tow mine with a Ford Excursion. It does a good job, but I think it is the bare minimum for a trailer this big and heavy.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We have a 28KRS and pull it with a Ford F-250 3/4 ton. My truck has the towing package along with the built in brake controller... I have never had a problem pulling the trailer and I have pulled it thru Texas flat lands and over several passes in the Colorado Rockies with the toy box loaded with dirt bikes... No Problems at all!

Honestly, if you plan on putting any toys in the front I would avoid a 1/2 ton truck due to the added weight!
just my two cents and another penny thrown in.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My vote, like everyone else's apparently, is for the 3/4 ton diesel of your choosing. Yes - run the weights and know what you are towing!

-CC


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

DaveInSidney said:


> Hi!
> 
> We're newbies who have decided on a 2008 28KRS that we will be ordering in the next week or so. We are living in Canada and due to both the *extreme* price differential here compared to the States and some personal issues, we are going to have it shipped here. As we currently don't have a truck we're looking around and would appreciate any advice or opinions on what trucks to look at and which ones to avoid from others who have the 28KRS. I'm hoping to find something used in the 1995-2004 range, so all the better if you have had success (or failure) with something of that vintage.
> 
> ...


Dave, I have a 2005 Ford F250 6.0 Diesel. If you're considering a 2003 to 2006 be careful. Ford has had a lot of problems with the 6.0 diesel from the time they came out in 2003. They improved it some over time but mine has been towed on a flat bed twice since new. First time I had 2,500 miles on it. The high pressure fuel pump went. A 10 cent O-ring failed. It's a big job and probably $1500 to fix. The last time was two months ago. The transmission failed at 27,000 miles. Fortunately it was still under warranty and it didn't cost me anything other than a small rise in blood pressure. Still it's an almost $4,000 repair.

I strongly suggest you research any used truck you want to buy and if it's a diesel, look at some of the diesel forums. A few I've been to are Thedieselstop, Fordtruckworld, Thedieselplace and Superduty diesel forum. Some are focused more on GM than Ford or Dodge but if you do a Google search, you'll find what you need.

Other than the two major problems, my wife and I love the truck. It's big and it's powerful. So if you get a good one you'll like it. Fuel economy varies depending on your driving habits and terrain but we've averaged just over 16 mpg since we've had it. That's probably 50% highway miles. I don't work and my city driving is usually only short runs. It barely gets 12 in town.

Good luck and you'll love the Roo. We just got ours last Friday. Ours sure looks nice setting in front of the house.

Gary


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a fan of diesel so I would say a flame red Chevy 2500 6 liter 4x4 crew cab with 4.10 gears (12000lb tow rating and 3100lb payload) but I may be bias.


----------



## grover738 (Mar 4, 2008)

x11 on the 3/4 ton - I have a 28krs and pull it with a 1996 F250 5 speed with the 7.3L. I found one with 264,000 miles on it that runs like a top for $6,000. I don't win any races up hills (have to drop to 3rd on the long steep ones), but there is a certain joy in driving an old truck with a bit of rust on it. My kids named it "Murdoch".

I have the equalizer hitch, the whole setup pulls great, with my dirt bike, big grill, gas cans, tools, gear, cooler, water tank, pressure washer, fridge full of food, and 5 people.


----------



## kali (Sep 23, 2008)

I am also considering this trailer. I found a used 2006 model with a dry weight of 6100lbs and I plan to use it with my 2004 Hummer H2 which weighs roughly 9000 lbs and is only rated to tow up to 7000 lbs. I also plan on towing my ATV on the trailer which weighs around 400lbs, which would bring it to a total weight of 6500 lbs dry.

Any thoughts on this setup?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

X8604 on the 3/4 ton.. My pick would be a late 90's super duty ford with 7.3 or late 90's 24Valve dodge cummins.. Either runs forever and will pull 2 28krs easy...

So just pulling one will be an easy task for those engines.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kali said:


> I am also considering this trailer. I found a used 2006 model with a dry weight of 6100lbs and I plan to use it with my 2004 Hummer H2 which weighs roughly 9000 lbs and is only rated to tow up to 7000 lbs. I also plan on towing my ATV on the trailer which weighs around 400lbs, which would bring it to a total weight of 6500 lbs dry.
> 
> Any thoughts on this setup?


Too much trailer(s) for a Hummer. Please understand that you are looking at closer to 7500 lbs of Roo, with a ~1200 lb TW from what I hear. Adding another 400 lbs brings you to ~1000 lbs over your tow rating. Additionally, you will likely be over your cargo capacity on the H2 as well. You really need to be looking at a 3/4 or 1 ton for this type of setup.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup. the 28krs is too much trailer for the Hummer and, perhaps too much for _most_ 1/2 tons. *However*, we've pulled our fully loaded 28krs with our '07 Tundra for almost 2 seasons now, through all of the New England mtns and, most recently, out & back to & through the Tetons & Big Horns. (And - before you smart guys chime in - - - we _stopped_ it in all those places, too







Even a few emergency stops & swerves.) The control, braking, & power are impeccable and - overall - mileage (without the camper) avgs 20mpg combined (although it seems to like the BIG mtns as we saw 24mpg out west







) and mileage (towing - - except in S.Dakota) avgs 10-11 mpg. This truck .... technically, a "1/2 ton" due only to its payload cap .... is more than capable of handling this camper.

I understand that you guys like the big toys - nothing wrong with that - but the Tundra (2007 +) is a VERY capable "1/2 ton"


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

kali said:


> I am also considering this trailer. I found a used 2006 model with a dry weight of 6100lbs and I plan to use it with my 2004 Hummer H2 which weighs roughly 9000 lbs and is only rated to tow up to 7000 lbs. I also plan on towing my ATV on the trailer which weighs around 400lbs, which would bring it to a total weight of 6500 lbs dry.
> 
> Any thoughts on this setup?


You also need to look at your GCVWR (gross combined vehicle weight rating) of the H2. My guess is it is around 13000-14000 pounds. If you weigh your truck with occupants and a full tank of fuel you'll have a true weight. If your truck actually weighs 9000 lbs and your GCVWR is as high as 15000lbs. that leaves you only 6000lbs. of towing to stay within the manufacturer's recommended weights. With the 28KRS starting well over that on dry weight......you'll be way too heavy once loaded.

Read this for greater explanation- *clicky thing here*


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

wolfwood said:


> Yup. the 28krs is too much trailer for the Hummer and, perhaps too much for _most_ 1/2 tons. *However*, we've pulled our fully loaded 28krs with our '07 Tundra for almost 2 seasons now, through all of the New England mtns and, most recently, out & back to & through the Tetons & Big Horns. (And - before you smart guys chime in - - - we _stopped_ it in all those places, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you carry in the garage?

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yup. the 28krs is too much trailer for the Hummer and, perhaps too much for _most_ 1/2 tons. *However*, we've pulled our fully loaded 28krs with our '07 Tundra for almost 2 seasons now, through all of the New England mtns and, most recently, out & back to & through the Tetons & Big Horns. (And - before you smart guys chime in - - - we _stopped_ it in all those places, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you carry in the garage?

Carey
[/quote]

Depends on where we're going and what we're doing .... the main toy is a Honda Shadow. But - on the trip west - it was ALL the camping supplies for 2 adults/2 dogs + kennels, x-pens, food, etc. for 3 weeks, 5 cases of bottled soda, 4 cases of bottled water, and my electric scooter. Yeah - the truck & the camper were fully loaded (lots more than we would normally take). I fully expected it to challenge the truck when we got to mountain climbing and was pleasantly surprised - even a bit amazed - that it didn't. I LOVE MY TUNDRA!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> X8604 on the 3/4 ton.. My pick would be a late 90's super duty ford with 7.3 or late 90's 24Valve dodge cummins.. Either runs forever and will pull 2 28krs easy...
> 
> So just pulling one will be an easy task for those engines.
> 
> Carey


X2 to X6804.

Couldn't resist!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> X8604 on the 3/4 ton.. My pick would be a late 90's super duty ford with 7.3 or late 90's 24Valve dodge cummins.. Either runs forever and will pull 2 28krs easy...
> 
> So just pulling one will be an easy task for those engines.
> 
> Carey


X2 to X6804.

Couldn't resist!

-CC
[/quote]

Lol...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers kali









I hope the info given to you helps you make a sound decision...
We tow our 28krs with a Dodge 1 ton dually...Overkill? Maybe.......but we love it anyway!









I wonder what ever happened to the original poster of this thread?


----------



## kali (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and all the help, I tried to make sense of the links and all the #s but I am a bit overwhelmed. I called the trailer dealer, hummer dealer and no one was quite sure. They all said I should be fine with the weight







. If you guys can help me out I would appreciate it.

I am trying my best to squeeze myself into this trailer,please advise if there is anything I can add to tow this trailer safely. 
The trailer is 6100 lbs dry and my ATV weighs 400lbs .Hummer H2 weighs 8600 dry, I have monster 37 inch tires on it which I am sure adds a few more hundred pounds and if I go anywhere it will be only me and my girl friend ( I am 250 she would be 100) so 350 and 30 gallons of gas ( @ 5lbs per gallon) for 500lbs total....

So I am assuming roughly 9200 lbs for the H2??? Max trailer weight from the Manual states 6700 is the max and GCWR is 13,500.

If I get all the safety bars, electric brakes etc, do I have even a remote chance to tow this trailer safely? If not, I probably will have to go with the smaller trailer, buy a class C or buy a new truck and pick up a 5th wheel. I live in California and my main location would be to Glamis (200 miles away) but I am sure I will eventually venture to other parts of California.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

When we had our 2007 KRS we towed it with the same truck we have now.. a 2004 Yukon XL. My Dad sells GMC's, and its been told to us, by him and others that its the beefed up rear end that helps also. We towed our Roo from Florida to Nashville, then traded the room in for a Sydney 31RLS and towed that across the state of Tenn, and then straight across Virginia to Richmond, and no problems at all. Chuck wasnt white knuckled, just road weary by the time we got home. We have thought about going up to a 3/4 ton, but honestly we dont need it.


----------



## DaveInSidney (Jun 11, 2008)

Been a while since I've been here as other activities took priority - as they always seem to. In any case, to put my part of this thread to bed, we ended up getting a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500. Th only towing I've done so far is just up and down the hiway for the official inspection. I expect the first real test/trip will be sometime this winter when I take them downn into the States to have Port-a-Lift (http://myport-a-lift.com/index.html) into each of them.

Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DaveInSidney said:


> Been a while since I've been here as other activities took priority - as they always seem to. In any case, to put my part of this thread to bed, we ended up getting a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500. Th only towing I've done so far is just up and down the hiway for the official inspection. I expect the first real test/trip will be sometime this winter when I take them downn into the States to have Port-a-Lift (http://myport-a-lift.com/index.html) into each of them.
> 
> Dave


Great choice in trucks Dave!
You're going to love it








Looking forward to hearing all about your big trip out


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Kali, your own math puts you at 15700# which is 2200# over your GCVW. That is WAY over in towing terms any your figures are on the low side at that. Legally if you had an incident you would be in deep smelly stuff. That is not a combination I want to se on the road. Please reconcider your choices.
Bob


----------



## kali (Sep 23, 2008)

Rubrhammer said:


> Kali, your own math puts you at 15700# which is 2200# over your GCVW. That is WAY over in towing terms any your figures are on the low side at that. Legally if you had an incident you would be in deep smelly stuff. That is not a combination I want to se on the road. Please reconcider your choices.
> Bob


Thanks for all the responses, Rubrhammer I am assuming with those #s even the 23ks (dry weight of 5060 lbs) would also be too much. 
I guess I will leave the H2 at home then and look at other options.

Good thing I didnt listen to the Hummer dealer or trailer dealer for that matter.

Thanks...


----------

